# General > Birdwatching >  Osprey over Rumster

## jim10

An early morning walk at Rumster forest, and what a treat, always manage to see some good wildlife here, be it Busards, Roe deer, Raven's or the ocasional fox my best sighting was a pine martin last year only one ive ever seen , but today was special. walked down past the activity centre towards Lower Rumster Farm after the camping fields [often see the Roe Deer here browsing] follow the track down, the fields open up here on the right is a young fir plantation I often see Roe here on the left a wide area of boggy moorland and dried grass scan this area with the bino's you might get a glimpse of the Hen Harrier hunting, or a Roe deer, but this morning I had a rare treat of an Osprey over the small loch behind Lower Rumster Farm this is only a small loch but holds some wild fowl, it drifted across to the larger loch then over the hill I presume to Loch Stemster, had been told Ospreys hunted here but this was the first time I had seen one here, I saw one last year at Loch Watten.
Do these Osperys nest here or are they just passing through ?
Have seen the Hen Harriers in several occaions but not the Osprey before "well chuffed" and the weathers warmed up nicely

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I saw a lovely Osprey around this time last year at Achavanich, and managed to get some pics http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...-at-Achavanich . Wonder if it's the same one back again?

----------


## jim10

Wow they are great pic's wish i had taken my camera yesterday, though i didnt get as close as that, but a pic would of been nice, lets hope its the same bird that's back and that they will nest up at Rumster

----------


## Kenn

Like Tilley saw 1 at Achavanich and then Rangang last year but not been out to check so far this.

----------

